# Sunday S/T tournament 7/18/04



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be at O'Shaugnessy this Sunday. Start at 6:30 AM. Be there so we can get out as soon as everyone signs in. After this light rain we are having it should be a great day. I was there today and caught two real nice Lg.Mouth. Water was 80 degrees. Hope we have another big turnout.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Wish I could join you guys tomorrow but I'm fishing a club T on Griggs. I might be able to hook up with you in August since I have no T's scheduled until 9/11. I'll request Tuesdays and Sundays off to see if I can get them.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

my club will be at griggs next weekend, so i expect to see some of them at O'sh today fishing the s/t. see you there


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

20 boats w/ 37 fishermen. 38 bass weighed in. Here are the results.

1st. place
Jim & Andy
6- fish 7.72 lbs.

2nd. place
Kenny B. & Kurk
3- fish 6.26 lbs.
Also Big bass - 3.96 lbs.

3rd. place
Gabe & Phil
4- fish 5.10 lbs.

4th. place
3- fish 4.86 lbs.

5th. place
Tom & Tyler
3- fish 4.70 lbs.

Thanks to everyone that came out today. We are at Griggs next Sunday. See you all there. Thanks, Dale & Garry


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for giving us the chance to have a good time while we pre-fished for next weekend . There was a good turn out today . Fishing was tough but the fish that were caught , were of good quality . Good job to every-one that fished today .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

even the dinks were heavy. One of the dinks i caught broke someone off earlier in the week...had a lure in it's mouth and the line was broken a foot up. I bet someone thought he lost a hawg. i caught my biggest bass yet this year and Kenny's was way bigger. thx Dale and Gary. See you at Griggs next sunday...my club'll use the skiiers launch.


----------

